
The Real Monopolies Are Google and Facebook - jbyers
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/13/opinion/forget-att-the-real-monopolies-are-google-and-facebook.html
======
jbyers
I don't agree with the author's argument. It's an over-simplified view of the
forces that have caused the Internet in general and Google/Facebook
specifically to grow to wield such enormous influence.

That said, this perception - that Silicon Valley is no longer a force of good
and must be regulated - will come to dominate technology policy discussion for
years to come. If Silicon Valley "loses" this debate, and is seen not as an
engine of growth and a force of positive change across myriad industries, the
impact will materially change this industry and the lives of those who read
HN.

Some of the forces in the other direction: Large-scale investment (and
hopefully wins) in life sciences, agriculture, transportation, infrastructure.
Businesses that share their financial success more broadly. Empathy.
Increasingly global or at least non-SV concentrated businesses. More diverse
leadership. Less of an ego-centric view of the technology universe.

------
mattnewton
I am not disputing that those companies are monopolies by reasonable
definitions. But they are not trying to merge with other companies right now
to create new monopolies, so this is a false choice. We aren't ignoring them
to do this, the senate is doing their job by reviewing this merger. Let
someone sue those companies like they did to Microsoft in the 90s.

